# Ripping the bottom of my couch to shreds!



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi All,
Jack and Jill love to play under the couch, table, bench, whatever. I moved into a new place and have recently come home to pieces of foam EVERYWHERE!!! They are going under the couch and ripping off the foam from the bottom. I sprayed bitter apple everywhere, but it's not working. It works in other areas of the home, but not the couch. One day I will try and sit on the couch and fall through because they will have shredded all the foam. Besides the mess I have to clean up everyday, I'm sure this is not good for them. Any suggestions?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

My only suggestion is to keep them locked in an area away from the couch if possible. Sounds mean since they are used to the freedom.. but it beats buying a new couch.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Agreed. Confine them out of that room (crates or a baby gate).


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (drclee @ Aug 28 2008, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626455


> Hi All,
> Jack and Jill love to play under the couch, table, bench, whatever. I moved into a new place and have recently come home to pieces of foam EVERYWHERE!!! They are going under the couch and ripping off the foam from the bottom. I sprayed bitter apple everywhere, but it's not working. It works in other areas of the home, but not the couch. One day I will try and sit on the couch and fall through because they will have shredded all the foam. Besides the mess I have to clean up everyday, I'm sure this is not good for them. Any suggestions?[/B]


You can get a play yard and configure it around the couch to keep them out. I have a nice, metal one that is only 24" and has, I believe, 8 panels.

Ollie used to do that under the couches and beds as a puppy but now he can't fit under there :biggrin:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for your responses. The couch is in the middle of the living room, which is the main room they're in during the day when I'm gone. It would be very difficult to confine them or keep them away from it. It's an old couch anyway, so I don't care so much about the couch as I do about the behavior. I guess I'll have to be extra careful about the type of couch I buy next!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

When Lizzie was a pup I was afraid that she might go under the kitchen so I cut from a light plastic panel pieces with the height I needed to cover the space under the kitchen and put them all around. 
Two years later they're still there because I found that I don't have to clean under it anymore.  
They are not the best looking solution, I agree, maybe you can find something better to block their access.
Hope I made myself clear...


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah the puppy panels sound like a wonderful solution. 

If that's not feasible. Maybe tip the couch on its back and staple thin paneling or plywood or some other cover for the underside of the furniture. 

I would also invest in some high activity toys to keep them busy.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Anouk @ Aug 29 2008, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626811


> When Lizzie was a pup I was afraid that she might go under the kitchen so I cut from a light plastic panel pieces with the height I needed to cover the space under the kitchen and put them all around.
> Two years later they're still there because I found that I don't have to clean under it anymore.
> They are not the best looking solution, I agree, maybe you can find something better to block their access.
> Hope I made myself clear...[/B]


That's a great idea!

Recently we moved our bed in our bedroom to a different location and I was expecting a real mess under there since Ollie used to chew stuff under there as a puppy. But all that was under there was one, little tissue fragment torn up. I guess he really is growing up (his 2nd birthday is next week....).


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Aug 29 2008, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626817


> Yeah the puppy panels sound like a wonderful solution.
> 
> If that's not feasible. Maybe tip the couch on its back and staple thin paneling or plywood or some other cover for the underside of the furniture.
> 
> I would also invest in some high activity toys to keep them busy.[/B]



They have a lot of interactive toys, and I leave Animal Planet on for them, and they get walked every day by my dog walker! :smpullhair: I still come home every day to pieces of foam everywhere. The couch had a cover on the bottom, but they shred through that in one day!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (drclee @ Sep 10 2008, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=633164


> They have a lot of interactive toys, and I leave Animal Planet on for them, and they get walked every day by my dog walker! :smpullhair: I still come home every day to pieces of foam everywhere. The couch had a cover on the bottom, but they shred through that in one day![/B]


Your couch is a CHEW TOY. Your dogs will be fine safely confined.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I would stuff a bunch of blankets under there or something so they can't get in there. Maybe after a while they will forget about it. I had to do that when we had a baby kitty years ago, She tore a hole in the lining of our mattress and would climb up inside of it and get stuck.


----------

